Ask HN: What's with the black bar at the top? - OedipusRex
======
detaro
gets added when someone relevant has died. Today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118290)

------
wmf
The death of Bob Taylor.

